# Magic Mask



## mickipke (Jul 5, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how to use Magic Mask with the standard Thermo Film? The cad cut thermo film from Stahls has a weedable backing. The standard thermo film however does not. At a seminar last week, someone from Stahls told me I would need to use Magaic Mask. How do you use it? Is it sticky on one side?
Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

If you don't get an answer in this thread, you might try PMing or emailing Josh from Imprintables; I'm pretty sure he sells this and knows how to use it.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

mickipke said:


> Can anyone tell me how to use Magic Mask with the standard Thermo Film? The cad cut thermo film from Stahls has a weedable backing. The standard thermo film however does not. At a seminar last week, someone from Stahls told me I would need to use Magaic Mask. How do you use it? Is it sticky on one side?
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


I havent used magic mask but it sounds exactly like transfer tape in its use. Transfer tape is used with sign vinyl. You weed the vinyl, mask your design with the transfer tape, peel away the vinyl backing paper and lay down your graphic on the substrate. I assume the stahls vinyl with no adheasive backing is used exactly the same way. Weed the design, lay the magic mask over the design, peel away the vinyl backing paper, lay the design on your shirt and press then peel the mask. I assume magic mask is a high temp masking and or transfer tape.

Like I said...never have used the stuff but I bet this is what it actually is and how its used.


----------

